# Foreign train travel



## Ebbens (Aug 6, 2018)

Has anyone traveled on the Maharajah Express in India? If so, how was your experience?


----------



## ehbowen (Aug 7, 2018)

I've never been to India, but there are a couple of links to information on the _Maharaja's Express_ on Seat61's India page.


----------



## jis (Aug 7, 2018)

I go to India all the time, but for the kind of money it costs to ride that train, I'd rather visit Antarctica!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 7, 2018)

jis said:


> I go to India all the time, but for the kind of money it costs to ride that train, I'd rather visit Antarctica!


Sounds like Prestige Class on the Canadian eh?


----------



## jis (Aug 7, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > I go to India all the time, but for the kind of money it costs to ride that train, I'd rather visit Antarctica!
> ...


Much better or worse, depending on the context. Prestige Class could not hold a candle to the level of service and pampering bestowed upon the guests on the Maharajah Express. Nor could Prestige Class fares hold a candle to the full treatment Maharajah fares I am told.


----------

